# 【The Biggest GIVEAWAY】$6000 prizes have been packaged for you. Join now!!



## VOOPOO (1/7/19)

*$6000 prizes have been packaged for you. Now is the time to join the VOOPOO GIVEAWAY CARNIVAL! Are you ready?*

*How to enter:*
1. Comment with pictures of Drag nano (you took or saved from the internet)
2. Mention 2 friends and any *vape shops* (not online shops) that you've bought vape device before

*What you will win:*
1. Every 500 views = $50. One luck vaper will get all the money
2. GRAG Series (drag nano & drag baby & drag platinum or drag 2 & old drag) 

You can also join on other VOOPOO forums or official social media. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein (1/7/19)

Even with one to many beverages I'll know my Drag Nano is with me.
@Hooked
@Juan_G
Vanilla Vape
Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (1/7/19)

@RainstormZA 
@StompieZA 
Vape Cartel
Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/19)

@CashKat88
@Room Fogger

The Vape Guy
Satovape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)

The Vape Guy
Vape Cartel
@KZOR @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88 (1/7/19)

@Silver
@Hooked

Sir vape
Vape cartel 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (1/7/19)

What a pretty line up 

@Silver
@Hooked

Sir vape
Vape cartel





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo (1/7/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Largo (1/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 2. Mention 2 friends and any vape shops that you've bought vappe device before


@La_Navidad @Timwis
@3FVape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/7/19)

@X-Calibre786
@XtaCy VapeZ

SirVape
The Vape Industry





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (1/7/19)

@Rebel @Amir 
The Vapery 
Afrivape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (1/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Comment with pictures of Drag nano (you took or saved from the internet)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (1/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 2. Mention 2 friends and any vape shops that you've bought vappe device before


@dunskoy @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (2/7/19)

A world of vaping in the palm of your hand
@Hooked
@StompieZA

Juicy Joes Vape Store
Liq-Kamva Vape Lounge





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (2/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Comment with pictures of Drag nano

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (2/7/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 2. Mention 2 friends and any *vape shops* (not online shops) that you've bought vape device before


@Largo @La_Navidad 
@Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/19)

@spiv 
@Deckie 

Vape cartel
Bear Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (2/7/19)

@Juan_G 
@Dela Rey Steyn 

Vape Shops

Atomix Vapes
The Vape Industry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (2/7/19)

*I WANT*




@Cor @AneesEbrahim

Vape Shops:
*The Good Guys
Vape King*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b (2/7/19)

@Jengz 
@vicTor 

Art of Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (3/7/19)

All day carry! Look guys, I'm a chain vaper! 

@mc_zamo @Nadim_Paruk

Shops:
Sir vape 
Vaperscorner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## titusmagnificus (3/7/19)

Thinking on a relaxed vaping with my nano: the beach in front, cold beer and my wife



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/19)

@Cornelius 
@Room Fogger 

The Vapery
Vape King







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supriyono (9/7/19)

#1





#2 @dunskoy @Largo 
Vape Shops : Byma Vapor & Ray Vapor ID

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (9/7/19)

@SAVaper @Hein 
Vape Cartel Plumstead
Foggas Vape Lounge
Juicy Joes TableView
Twisp Cavendish
Vape Africa N1 City

Reactions: Like 3


----------

